# Last outdoor shoot in Maryland



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a little reminder that Harford Bowmen is having the last outdoor shoot on Sunday October 12th. Start time is 10 am. Hope ya'll come out and play one last time before the dreaded indoor season. Anyone else planning on going.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Ed you beat me to the post. You know I'll be there.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> Hey Ed you beat me to the post. You know I'll be there.


Yeah, you have to be there. You better order up good weather.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Yeah, you have to be there. You better order up good weather.


If he orders good weather, I may just come out and play... :lol: 

We'll see, it's a ways off.. lots can happen.. :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

The weather has been ordered. Partly cloudy with a high of 75.:darkbeer:
So there is no excuse accepted from anyone. Unless Ed for gets the refreshments:wink: other then that come for a BUTT KICKEN!!!!:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

xpuncher said:


> The weather has been ordered. Partly cloudy with a high of 75.:darkbeer:
> So there is no excuse accepted from anyone. Unless Ed for gets the refreshments:wink: other then that come for a BUTT KICKEN!!!!:wink:


Sorry Bruce, that's perfect weather for a ride on my Electra Glide! :tongue: 

No more Field archery for me until spring time. Have fun. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I miss shooting with you guys. 

But Sun....is football, drinks and what ever else happens day:wink:

I will be spending Sundays.....on one of the floors in this place if you guys want to come watch football.....just let me know and I will take care of the rest.....:wink:

Ignore the people in the pic....they were just random people in the way...but there are about 112 42" TVs to choose from:wink: and the pics is from my phone....but you get the idea...there are 38 TVs on this floor.:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I miss shooting with you guys.
> 
> But Sun....is football, drinks and what ever else happens day:wink:
> 
> ...


they have an indoor range???? right??? :beer::beer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> they have an indoor range???? right??? :beer::beer:


Depends on how good you talk to the units:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> The weather has been ordered. Partly cloudy with a high of 75.:darkbeer:
> So there is no excuse accepted from anyone. Unless Ed for gets the refreshments:wink: other then that come for a BUTT KICKEN!!!!:wink:


I know I need to pony up. However I was told today that Sunday may be a day of WORK. I am suppose to work a ship this sunday. Not sure if it is going to be in the morning, afternoon or night. Still to far out to know. If we load in the evening or Monday then I will be there to be pummeled again


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Sorry Bruce, that's perfect weather for a ride on my Electra Glide! :tongue:
> 
> No more Field archery for me until spring time. Have fun. :wink:


OH PLEEEEAAASEEE..... There is only ONE last shoot of the year and this is it. You still have a bunch more good days to ride. Lets seeeee how about Saturday. Saturday is gonna be just as good as Sunday and it will be day earlier.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> OH PLEEEEAAASEEE..... There is only ONE last shoot of the year and this is it. You still have a bunch more good days to ride. Lets seeeee how about Saturday. Saturday is gonna be just as good as Sunday and it will be day earlier.


Nope, ya got it ALL wrong there Ed. Sounds like Saturday *AND* Sunday will be great for riding! :tongue:

Look for the 'scrawny guy' at Harford. He ain't shooting Bowhunter no more.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Look for the 'scrawny guy' at Harford. He ain't shooting Bowhunter no more.


 I know he borrowed a scope and sight and some releases. Said he likes the new way to play. I even bought him a silver Sureloc 400 Supreme and a Sureloc Black Eagle scope. Look out the boy is getting ramped up to play this NEW game.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well? :noidea: :secret:

Sorry guys.. had to punch some fur.. the freezer's gettin reaaaallly low... :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well? :noidea: :secret:
> 
> Sorry guys.. had to punch some fur.. the freezer's gettin reaaaallly low... :wink: :darkbeer:


ON SUNDAY?????????????????? Oh you mean the MRS.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> ON SUNDAY?????????????????? Oh you mean the MRS.


 No.. no mrs here.. :tongue: Sunday hunting is beginning to make progress in MD.. we have five Sundays in Dorchester and surrounding counties for bowseason now.. I took advantage of the first one to put a doe Sika deer in the freezer.. :hungry:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, just like some of you "required" scores from the last DCWC shoot, I'm asking "nicely" for you guys to post your scores from the weekend.

Know you all had a good time so show us the results. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, just like some of you "required" scores from the last DCWC shoot, I'm asking "nicely" for you guys to post your scores from the weekend.
> 
> Know you all had a good time so show us the results. :wink:



I was a little Rusty since I hadn't shot since I got back from North Carolina.
Shot a 510.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, just like some of you "required" scores from the last DCWC shoot, I'm asking "nicely" for you guys to post your scores from the weekend.
> 
> Know you all had a good time so show us the results. :wink:


Bruce Meekens DNF
Mike Kosan 517 (1st time with sights)
Nick Smith 531
Ed Bowen 528
JC Bradway 550
Trent Arledge 541


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Bruce Meekens DNF
> Mike Kosan 517 (1st time with sights)
> Nick Smith 531
> Ed Bowen 528
> ...


Uh oh...the 'Young Jedi' beat ya by three.  Someone should tell young 'un to respect his elders. :wink:

Way to go Mikey...I bet he looked a lot like this :banana: or this  after posting that score!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmm.. the X man couldn't handle the pressure, eh? :noidea: :lol: Looks like Nick is startin to pull his own and Mike's a serious threat to my standing in the B class.. :fear: :chortle: 

Great shootin all, sorry I didn't make it up. :sad: See ya at TPA for some indoors in a few weeks.  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

517 good lord....the Skinny Man will be shooting in the 530s in no time


----------

